# Franziska Traub im Aquarium - 4x



## Eddie Cochran (20 Okt. 2006)

Anbei vier schöne von mir erstellte Collagen von der propperen Franziska Traub aus der Trilogie Heimat Folge II. Ich hoffe, sie gefallen.
Gruß Eddie


----------



## Muli (20 Okt. 2006)

Das sind wirklich schöne Collagen und in keinster Weise sprichwörtlich "wässerig". Im Gegenteil! Solide Unterhaltung und dafür danke ich


----------



## Harivo (20 Okt. 2006)

das lässt einen das Herz höher schlagen

danke


----------



## Stefsus (20 Okt. 2006)

Hätte nie erwartet das sie so eine Figur hat.


----------



## katzenhaar (24 Okt. 2006)

Da möchte man am liebsten mittauchen! Danke.


----------



## Weltenbummler (13 März 2009)

Eine schöne collage.


----------



## Jowood (27 Sep. 2011)

tolle hupen


----------



## Punisher (27 Sep. 2011)

danke für die schöne Nixe


----------



## Sturm74 (8 Juli 2022)

danke für die Collagen


----------



## Rocker 1944 (9 Juli 2022)

Eine kleine Geschichte
Dies sind meine Collagen. Es gibt noch sehr viel mehr Collagen von mir hier im Board. Im CPC Board war ich ja noch bis zum 30 Juni als Eddie Cochran tätig. Im Vorgänger vom heutigen hc-bb Board war Ich als V.I.P. registriert. Ich habe damals mehr als 1000 Collagen gemacht. Dann hatte ich 2 sehr schwere Schlaganfälle und musste vieles völlig neu erlernen und bis heute kann ich meine rechte Hand nicht benutzen und mein Kurzzeitgedächtnis ist sehr stark eingeschränkt. Leute wie Muli, Rolli, Harivo, PAL, Collecta, Ruffah, Jack Snow etc. werden sich sicher an mich erinnern. 
Ich kann heute keine Beiträge mehr mehr machen, weil ich nicht mehr weiß wie das geht, vielleicht könnte mir ja jemand helfen. Ich würde mich auch sehr über einen anderen Namen als Member freuen.
Gruß Eddie Cochran (Rocker 1944)


----------

